# [GAME][2.1+] Holo Tic Tac Toe [HOLO]



## phazor (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey Guys,

So I just made a new game called Holo Tic Tac Toe!

I know you guys must be sick of of Tic Tac Toe games as there's several out there, but mine has a few features that most don't.

The main feature, as the title indicates, is that it takes advantage of the new Holo theme in Android 3.0+. It is, however, compatible to 2.1 and up for the sake de-fragmentation (unfortunately because Holo doesn't exist until 3.0, on anything earlier it will revert to whatever the system UI is).

I've done as much as I could think of to make it look and feel natural on ICS (other than the use of Holo), including the use of the Action Bar and elimination of menu button. I also used text on the buttons so that you could see more Roboto (I love roboto!).

As for the actual game play, I've included 3 different modes:

One Player - Play against the computer player in Easy, Medium, and Hard modes. I'm currently working on making a harder level, as well as "Frustration" level, which will have a twist!

Pass and Play - Play against a friend on a single device. 

Bluetooth Play - What's Tic Tac Toe without Bluetooth? Play against a friend on two devices (best if you happen to play in a classroom).

I've also made 3 different version:
Ad-supported [Free] (I'm a student, I could use the money 







)
Ad-free [$0.99] (Like I said, I'm a student 







)
Google TV version [Free] (Yup, I'm one of the few that owns one and loves it! Just needs more apps, right?)

Finally, I'm always open to suggestions, so let me know if you have any


----------

